# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Bowing out!

## Nwicker60

July 31 to signal the end of my diary days

Well, folks

It's a piece of my own news today, to inform you that I am closing Doanalsin's Diary for the last time at the end of the month.

I have enjoyed writing for it over the past few years but, at 71, feel it's time to cut back on my workload.

My thanks is due to webmaster Bill Fernie for allowing me to file stories as a voluntary contributor and to those of you who kept me right on occasions I have slipped up.

Bill has offered to keep the door open for me as an occasional guest subscriber, so who knows?...but in the meantime it's goodbye.

Noel

----------

